# Karpfenrute für den kleinen Geldbeutel eines Schülers;)



## Matwey (18. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen. Wie ihr im Titel sicher schon gelesen habt, suche ich eine Karpfenrute. Gebraucht wird die Angel zum Boilieangeln am See. 
Und wie gesagt, die Rute sollte nicht allzu teuer sein, da ich Schüler bin und nur ein begrenztes Budget zur Verfügung habe

Die Rute sollte dennoch gut verarbeitet sein, etc.. 

Kurz gesagt, ne super Rute zu nem möglichst günstigen Preis.
Vielleicht bekommt man ja was für 50€??


Also vorab schonmal Danke
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.


mfg Matze


----------



## derNershofer (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute für den kleinen Geldbeutel eines Schülers*

Lass die Finger von allen Chub Greys und Hardy Ruten.
Ich habe alle des We von 4 gebrochenen Ruten gehört. 
Ich war mit betroffen.


----------



## Matwey (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute für den kleinen Geldbeutel eines Schülers*

Okay.

Was haltet ihr von der Shimano Hyperloop BX 12275??


----------



## fantazia (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute für den kleinen Geldbeutel eines Schülers*



derNershofer schrieb:


> Lass die Finger von allen Chub Greys und Hardy Ruten.
> Ich habe alle des We von 4 gebrochenen Ruten gehört.
> Ich war mit betroffen.


Na das ist doch mal eine Ansage|rolleyes.Ich kenne dafür massig Leute unter anderem auch mich die mit den Ruten sehr zufrieden sind.Ausserdem zeig mir von den oben genannten Marken mal eine Rute für 50€ ich kenne keine.Ruten brechen halt manchmal sind halt Materialfehler oder kleine Risse durch Schläge etc. und dann macht es beim werfen peng.Kann dir bei jedem Hersteller passieren und bei Ruten die oft gefischt werden hört man halt öfters davon ist ja ganz logisch aber die wissen schon wie man gute Ruten baut.


----------



## Eruzione (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute für den kleinen Geldbeutel eines Schülers*



derNershofer schrieb:


> Lass die Finger von allen Chub Greys und Hardy Ruten.
> Ich habe alle des We von 4 gebrochenen Ruten gehört.
> Ich war mit betroffen.




servus,

ne chub für nen schmalen taler wird schon schwierig - fraglich was ihr mit den ruten macht, wenn ihr reihenweise bruch in kauf nehmen müsst... 

@TE 

wenn du karpfenruten suchst für den kleinen beutel - halte dich an ron thompson... 2,75lbs, 3,60m ab 20 euronen

mfg denny


----------



## Matwey (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute für den kleinen Geldbeutel eines Schülers*



Eruzione schrieb:


> .... ron thompson... 2,75lbs, 3,60m ab 20 euronen...



Danke für den Tipp, werde mich mal erkundigen.

Was haltet ihr von der Shimano Hyperloop BX??


----------



## milkyway009 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute für den kleinen Geldbeutel eines Schülers*

Ich habe die DAM Natural Carp für 45 Euro bekommen und bin damit volleinst zufrieden. Habe sie in einer stärke von 2 3/4 Lbs genommen und meine das sie weit aus mehr hält, da sie aus Carbon ist =)


----------



## Sensitivfischer (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute für den kleinen Geldbeutel eines Schülers*

Die beste Rute für das genannte Budget ist, für mich mit Abstand, diese hier#6:
http://cgi.ebay.de/YAD-Specimen-Car...ort_Angelsport_Angelruten&hash=item1c13b03d30

Hätte ich meine nicht mit dem Kofferraumdeckel gekillt, es wäre noch immer eine meiner Lieblingsruten.
YAD macht im Billigpreissegment konkurrenzlos gute Ruten.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute für den kleinen Geldbeutel eines Schülers*



Matwey schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp, werde mich mal erkundigen.
> 
> Was haltet ihr von der Shimano Hyperloop BX??



Von Shimanski halte ich in der Preisklasse nichts, gar nichts und überhaupt nichts, egal ob Ruten oder Rollen, dazu der null Service dieser Marke:v


----------



## kaic (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute für den kleinen Geldbeutel eines Schülers*

schau dir mal die JRC Defender Ruten an

Klasse Ruten für kleines Geld


----------



## David.F. (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute für den kleinen Geldbeutel eines Schülers*

moin.
 schau dir die daiwa black widdow ruten an...


----------



## Karpfenstipper (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute für den kleinen Geldbeutel eines Schülers*

Moin , was hältst Du von den Prologic Classic Carp 3,5Lbs
Ich habe och zwei , schau mal bei E-Bay !!
Mfg


----------



## WallerChris (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute für den kleinen Geldbeutel eines Schülers*

Was auch noch eine recht gute/solide Rute ist, wäre die Anaconda Base Carp.
Gibts im Netz ab 52€, 3 teilig mit 2,75-3lb oder 54€ 3-3,25lb.

Wirst hier noch sehr viele verschiedene Rutenmarken lesen, da jeder seine eigenen Vorlieben hat.

mfg Chris


----------



## Allround-Angler (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute für den kleinen Geldbeutel eines Schülers*

Frag doch mal ein Vereinsmitglied Deines Vertrauens, schau auf Flohmärkten, Internet-Foren, beim Fachhändler (Restposten) etc.
Die beste Lösung vom Preis-Leisungsverhältnis her ist eine gebrauchte, wenn sie keine Macken hat.


----------



## Koalano1 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute für den kleinen Geldbeutel eines Schülers*

3- teilig würde ich nicht nehmen!!!!

Da gibts mittlerweile auch ne Menge Ruten in dieser Preisklasse...
Frag mal den Udo von hier,  der fischt die Yaris. Die gibt´s im Doppelpack für nen Fuffi, hier mal nen Link
http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/shopping_cart.php?keywords=yaris&page=2&sort=1a


----------



## Matwey (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute für den kleinen Geldbeutel eines Schülers*

Danke für die vielen Tipps#6

Bin begeistert, dass so viele Leute hier schreiben. Ist echt genial.

Also. Hab mir mal eure Vorschläge angeschaut, preislich würde das auch alles passen. Werde mich im I-Net noch über die einzelnen Ruten informieren.

Der Vorschlag, eine gebrauchte Rute zu kaufen, ist auch nicht schlecht. Vielleicht hat von euch ja zufällig eine, die er verkaufen will.
Bin für jeden Vorschlag offen



> 3- teilig würde ich nicht nehmen!!!!


Warum nicht?



   mfg Matze


----------



## beton0815 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute für den kleinen Geldbeutel eines Schülers*

Wenn Du nicht jeden Tag am Wasser bist, und eine wirklich billige Rute suchst, kauf Dir diese hier


http://www.angelsport.de/pages/prod...alog/ruten-7/unsere-highlights/silverman-carp

Zum Anfangen ideal

Da kannst Du nichts falsch machen mit. Wird zum werfen nicht der Burner sein, aber auch nen dicken bekommst Du damit allemal raus.

Ich würde allerdings keine geflochtene Schnur damit fischen.


----------



## Matwey (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute für den kleinen Geldbeutel eines Schülers*



beton0815 schrieb:


> Wenn Du nicht jeden Tag am Wasser bist, und eine wirklich billige Rute suchst, kauf Dir diese hier
> 
> 
> http://www.angelsport.de/pages/prod...alog/ruten-7/unsere-highlights/silverman-carp
> ...




Nee. Danke, aber sowas kommt für mich nicht in Frage
Ich möchte schon eine qualitativ hochwertige Rute, aber der Geldbeutel lässt halt nich allzuviel zu


----------



## Sensitivfischer (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute für den kleinen Geldbeutel eines Schülers*



beton0815 schrieb:


> Wenn Du nicht jeden Tag am Wasser bist, und eine wirklich billige Rute suchst, kauf Dir diese hier
> 
> 
> http://www.angelsport.de/pages/prod...alog/ruten-7/unsere-highlights/silverman-carp
> ...



Die finde ich z.B. unterirdisch. Allein schon das Gewicht von 500 Gramm bei 3,6 Meter ist ne Zumutung, das ist Schrott hoch zehn, da kannste auch mit nem Bambusstecken fischen, der kann mehr.


----------



## Renner1 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute für den kleinen Geldbeutel eines Schülers*

Hallo,
guck mal dort: http://www.angelsport-zimmermann.co...-schnaeppchen-/fox-warrior-es-12ft-275lb.html

Dort gibt es die Fox Warrior ES 12ft - 2,75lb für 55 euro!!


----------



## Sensitivfischer (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute für den kleinen Geldbeutel eines Schülers*



Karpfenstipper schrieb:


> Moin , was hältst Du von den Prologic Classic Carp 3,5Lbs
> Ich habe och zwei , schau mal bei E-Bay !!
> Mfg



3,5lbs, viel zu steif.:g


----------



## Angler9999 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute für den kleinen Geldbeutel eines Schülers*



Koalano1 schrieb:


> Da gibts mittlerweile auch ne Menge Ruten in dieser Preisklasse...
> Frag mal den Udo von hier, der fischt die Yaris. Die gibt´s im Doppelpack für nen Fuffi, hier mal nen Link
> http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/shopping_cart.php?keywords=yaris&page=2&sort=1a


 
Link aktualisiert.

UDO561 fischt die Rute(n) aufgrund seiner Empfehlung habe ich auch die Rollen dazu gekauft. Nach drei Tagen waren die Rollen da. 
Für den Preis eine Kaufempfehlung.
Wenn die Ruten ähnlich gut sind dann nix wie los.

Wenn du mehr über die Ruten wissen willst hier der Link.
oder Frage Udo561 ...


Achtung jeweils das Paar. Gibts aber auch einzeln.

Ruten
http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...ajesti-Carp-12ft-275lb-PAARPREIS_p8026_x2.htm

Rollen
http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...R-Freilaufrolle-PAARPREIS_c74-95_p7650_x2.htm


----------



## fantazia (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute für den kleinen Geldbeutel eines Schülers*



Matwey schrieb:


> Danke für die vielen Tipps#6
> 
> Bin begeistert, dass so viele Leute hier schreiben. Ist echt genial.
> 
> ...


Moin,

wenn du was gebrauchtest suchst meld dich mal bei Karpfenspezial oder Cipro an da sind im Gebrauchtmarkt ohne ende Ruten.


----------



## Matwey (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute für den kleinen Geldbeutel eines Schülers*



Renner1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> guck mal dort: http://www.angelsport-zimmermann.co...-schnaeppchen-/fox-warrior-es-12ft-275lb.html
> 
> Dort gibt es die Fox Warrior ES 12ft - 2,75lb für 55 euro!!



Wow, danke für den Tipp. Die wäre ja optimal vom Preis her. Also der Name FOX sagt schon alles, oder?? 
Kann mir vielleicht jemand was zu der Rute sagen??


----------



## beton0815 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute für den kleinen Geldbeutel eines Schülers*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Die finde ich z.B. unterirdisch. Allein schon das Gewicht von 500 Gramm bei 3,6 Meter ist ne Zumutung, das ist Schrott hoch zehn, da kannste auch mit nem Bambusstecken fischen, der kann mehr.






Die sind  ja auch nur für ShortSessions. Das ist Quasi ne EinwegAngel. Die wirft man nach einem Drill weg |rolleyes


----------



## FehmarnAngler (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute für den kleinen Geldbeutel eines Schülers*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Die beste Rute für das genannte Budget ist, für mich mit Abstand, diese hier#6:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/YAD-Specimen-Car...ort_Angelsport_Angelruten&hash=item1c13b03d30
> 
> Hätte ich meine nicht mit dem Kofferraumdeckel gekillt, es wäre noch immer eine meiner Lieblingsruten.
> YAD macht im Billigpreissegment konkurrenzlos gute Ruten.


 Hast absolut recht. Für wenig Geld hat Yad supertolle Ruten wie es sie woandes erst für ein paar Scheine mehr gibt. 

Ich habe zwar nicht diese, aber die Yad Stonehill Carp 3-Teilig 360cm 80gr. Seit zwei oder 3 Jahren fische ich die Rute schon, und habe für den Preis (~40€) noch nichts vergleichbares gefunden, alleine schon das sie so dünn ist gefällt mir. Und bis 80gr lässt sich die Rute noch ordentlich werfen. Und ich denke, dass sie auch noch lange ihren Zweck erledigen werden. 

Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Carphunter1995 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute für den kleinen Geldbeutel eines Schülers*

Moin 
also eins will ich ja mal sagen!
Ich hatte auch 2 Silverman carp von Askari ich weiss das es keine Top Ruten sind und leicht sind sie auch nich. Aber das sie nichts halten stimmt nicht. War mit ihnen in Zwillbrock und konnte 3 Störe- der größte war 1,43m lang bei 40 kilo- fangen. Haben alles wunderbar gehalten und keine is bei Würfen bis ca 60 Meter gebrochen.
Gruß Maik


----------



## BARSCH123 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute für den kleinen Geldbeutel eines Schülers*

http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...en-fang/shimano-alivio-cx-specimen/detail.jsf


T.l


----------



## Sensitivfischer (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute für den kleinen Geldbeutel eines Schülers*



Carphunter1995 schrieb:


> Moin
> also eins will ich ja mal sagen!
> Ich hatte auch 2 Silverman carp von Askari ich weiss das es keine Top Ruten sind und leicht sind sie auch nich. Aber das sie nichts halten stimmt nicht.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sensitivfischer (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute für den kleinen Geldbeutel eines Schülers*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Hast absolut recht. Für wenig Geld hat Yad supertolle Ruten wie es sie woandes erst für ein paar Scheine mehr gibt.
> 
> Ich habe zwar nicht diese, aber die Yad Stonehill Carp 3-Teilig 360cm 80gr. Seit zwei oder 3 Jahren fische ich die Rute schon, und habe für den Preis (~40€) noch nichts vergleichbares gefunden, alleine schon das sie so dünn ist gefällt mir. Und bis 80gr lässt sich die Rute noch ordentlich werfen. Und ich denke, dass sie auch noch lange ihren Zweck erledigen werden.
> 
> Gruß, Jochen



Das ist es eben.
Es will bloß kaum einer wahr haben, die Dinger sind einzigartig auf dem Markt. Keine Marke hat bessere Ruten für das Geld.
Blöd wenn man nur mit Namen wie Shimano, Fox oder so was anfangen kann, weil man bloß Namen sieht und nicht in der Lage ist, das Material rein nach Qualitätsmerkmalen zu beurteilen.
Wo bekommt man schon ne Karpfenrute mit echter englischer(parabolischer) Aktion für 50 Euro, mit nem schlanken Blank, stabilen Ringen, vernünftigen Ringeinlagen und nem geringen Eigengewicht. => nirgends, nicht mal im Abverkauf!!!


----------



## derNershofer (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute für den kleinen Geldbeutel eines Schülers*

Was ich noch empf kann:
Blackburn Carp ist günstig aber in Ordnung
Dam Onliner Carp Ok
JRC Contact 3 Section
Mad Defender Nochmals ;-), FInde ich zu weich

Hier noch nen paar über 50:
Jrc J4
Spro Upgrader
Diawa Twilight Specialist
Chub Snooper bekommste so um die 70

Ich könnte dir noch 10 Stück nennen, aber ich glaube das macht wenig sinn. Vlt schreibtst du einfach mal was die Ruten haben müssen oder nicht. (ft, lbs...) Wo du sie fischen willste ...


----------



## Matwey (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute für den kleinen Geldbeutel eines Schülers*



derNershofer schrieb:


> Ich könnte dir noch 10 Stück nennen, aber ich glaube das macht wenig sinn. Vlt schreibtst du einfach mal was die Ruten haben müssen oder nicht. (ft, lbs...) Wo du sie fischen willste ...




Also. Ich suche eine Rute zum Boilieangeln auf Karpfen.
Denke mal, die Rute sollte ein Wurfgewicht von 2,75lbs haben und 12ft lang sein.


----------



## beton0815 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute für den kleinen Geldbeutel eines Schülers*

Bestell einfach 3 verschiedene Stangen, geh ans Wasser und probier sie aus. Die Dir nicht gefallen, schick einfach zurück.
Musst halt nen Händler haben der die Auswahl hat, alle auf Lager und wo die Rückgabe kein Problem und kostenlos ist.

So macht meine Frau das auch mit den Schuhen ..........#c


----------



## mmelch21 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute für den kleinen Geldbeutel eines Schülers*

Am besten Im Billigen bereich ist die Sänger Pro t spin 80. ist zwar eher fürn hecht ausgelegt aber ich fische mit ihr lieber auf Karpfen.

Ist aber nur 2.70 m lang aber die hats drauf.. 

50€ -60€ 

lg


----------



## Aalbubi (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute für den kleinen Geldbeutel eines Schülers*

Die JRC Contact ist eigentlich ne gute Rute für den Preis  blos ich rate dir davon ab weil die rute hat am ersten Teil der Rute keinen Ring und so ist das ein und auspacken der Rute total sch..ß.
Nur meine meinung sonst eine tolle rute...


----------



## Allex (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute für den kleinen Geldbeutel eines Schülers*

Hi,

hier wird dir sicherlich jeder etwas anderes raten, da jeder die Rute empfiehlt die er schon mal gefischt hat oder kennt und wenn du am Ende 40 verschiedene Ruten zur Auswahl hast, bist du nicht weiter als am Anfang.

Sorry falls das jetzt schon gesagt wurde, aber schau doch einfach mal im Angelladen nach. Dort kannste die Ruten auch mal in die Hand nehmen und wenn dir ein Modell oder eine Marke gefällt, kannste immernoch im Internet dannach suchen.

MfG Alex


----------



## Matwey (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute für den kleinen Geldbeutel eines Schülers*



Allex schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hier wird dir sicherlich jeder etwas anderes raten, da jeder die Rute empfiehlt die er schon mal gefischt hat oder kennt und wenn du am Ende 40 verschiedene Ruten zur Auswahl hast, bist du nicht weiter als am Anfang.
> 
> ...



Genau so gehts mir gerade Hab mich über fast jedes Modell, das vorgeschlagen wurde, ein bisschen informiert. Hört sich alles nicht schlecht an, aber welche solls denn nun werden:q:q So gehts mir gerade.

Werde die nächsten Tage mal zum Angelladen fahren und ein paar Ruten in die Hand nehmen. Mal schauen was dabei rauskommt. Werde euch dann informieren, für welche Rute ich mich entschieden habe.

Danke an alle. Ist echt super, dass so viele Leute mithelfen#6


   mfg Matze


----------



## Matwey (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute für den kleinen Geldbeutel eines Schülers*

Also, hab mich entschieden und ne Rute bei Gerlinger bestellt. Die Rute ist auch schon hier. Wird in den Ferien getestet.

Cormoran Speciland Carp: 3-tlg., 3.60m, 20-70g Wurfgewicht


   mfg Matze


----------



## carphunter xd (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute für den kleinen Geldbeutel eines Schülers*

Was ist ad der D-fender weich dagegen is die onliner doch:v


----------



## Knigge007 (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute für den kleinen Geldbeutel eines Schülers*



derNershofer schrieb:


> Was ich noch empf kann:
> 
> 
> Hier noch nen paar über 50:
> ...






Wie kannst du nur 4 Seiten später ne Chub empfehlen und auf Seite 1 heulst rum Chubs, Greys und haste nicht gesehen sei der allergrößte MÜLL..... ????

Zudem ist dir letzte Woche 1 Chub gebrochen und glaub die von nem Kumpel jetzt sinds auf einmal 4 (dir kann man auch überhaupt nichts glauben)....





@Te

Wenn dir Leute wie Sensitive was empfehlen kannst das ruhigen Gewissens glauben, wenn nicht solchen Leuten dann kannst keinem mehr glauben !!!
*
Und nur weil Fox drauf steht *heisst das noch lange nicht das die dann auch gut ist, ich hatte die Fox Warrior ES schon in der Hand und find se überhaupt nicht gut zudem ist ziemlich weich, mit ner 2,75lbs ES möcht ich keine 80g Bleie dauerhaft rauspfeffern !


----------



## Andal (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute für den kleinen Geldbeutel eines Schülers*



Eruzione schrieb:


> fraglich was ihr mit den ruten macht, wenn ihr reihenweise bruch in kauf nehmen müsst...



So lange ich angle, nächstes Jahr werden es genau 45 Jahre, beobachte ich auch die anderen Angler am Wasser. Daher kann ich die auch ganz genau sagen, woher die nicht wenigen Rutenbrüche kommen.

Es ist schlicht und ergreifend Schlamperei, Sorglosigkeit im Umgang und manchmal auch pures Unvermögen. Wenn wirklich 1 Promille (also 1 von 1.000) aller Brüche auf einen echten Materialfehler zurückzuführen sind, dann ist es schon viel!

Hier mal eine komprimierte Beschreibung des Herrn Rutenbrech:

Sein Angelzeug hat er immer montiert, irgendwie zusammengeklötert und angeblich "jederzeit einsatzbereit" herumfliegen; vorzugsweise im Auto zwischen Wasserkiste, Wagenheber und sonstigem Hausrat. Und so zerrt er es dann ans Wasser, flucht alles unkontrolliert zusammen und feuert es bar jeder angepassten Wurftechnik in die weiten Fluten. Bleibt er mal wieder hängen, dann löst er diese Misere mit eindrucksvollen Rutenschlägen und wenn er wirklich mal einen Fisch fängt, dann gehört der ja zügig versorgt. Das Angelzeug fliegt derweil irgendwo ins Off und harrt der Steine, die es anknacken, oder der Schuhgröße 44 1/2, die es zertrampeln...

Und ist die Angelrute dann endlich hingerichtet, so soll es ein Materialfehler gewesen sein!?

Ich habe in meiner ganzen Anglerlaufbahn genau vier Ruten geschrottet. Genauer gesagt waren es die Rutenspitzen. Jedes mal wars es ganz klar mein eigens Verschulden. Etwas mehr hingeschaut und weniger gehudelt und die Spitzen wären heute noch heile und im Einsatz!


----------



## Knigge007 (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute für den kleinen Geldbeutel eines Schülers*

Dem ist nix hinzuzufügen !


----------



## WK1956 (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute für den kleinen Geldbeutel eines Schülers*

@Andal,

sehr guter Beitrag!
Ich fische zwar erst 44 Jahre, deshalb habe ich es wohl auch bisher nur auf 3 geschrottete Ruten gebracht. Alle 3 gingen aber nicht beim Fischen zu Bruch sondern, sondern ihnen wurde das Auto zum verhängnis, bei zweien wars ne Autotür, bei der Dritten der überfüllte Kofferraum.

Materialfehler können zwar vorkommen, aber diese Brüche sind meist endeutig erkennbar.

Gruß Werner


----------



## macher1996 (2. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute für den kleinen Geldbeutel eines Schülers*

Hallo,
Ich würde zum Fachhändler gehen, Ruten ausprobieren und dann schön gemütlich online nach dem gleichen Modellen wie beim Händler suchen. So weiß mann was man kauft und man kann meißtens auch 10-20 € sparen.
so habs ich schon zweimal gemacht und werds auch noch öfters machen.

Übrigens mein Freund hat die Hyperloop und er ist sehr zufrieden damit.
mfg Michael Macher


----------



## Knigge007 (2. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute für den kleinen Geldbeutel eines Schülers*

Jo Fachhädler ist bei den meisten wie auch bei mir immer ein Riesenproblem das die so gut wie nix gescheites da haben(und wenn zahlst oft 30% mehr wie im Internet), ich geh schon garnicht mehr rein weils eh kein Sinn macht außer mal Würmer, Maden oder nen Spinner zu kaufen.

Verstehe sowieso nicht wieso alle Onlineshops zwischen 87-89€ für das MKII Presentation Kit verlangen und unser Tackler möcht 110€ dafür haben, und der Witz ist er hat mir den FOX Kundenkatalog 2010 gezeigt weil ich total entsetzt geschaut habe als er mir den Preis nannte und da steht wirklich 110€ UVP drin, beim Euro Kit 169€ Online überall so 129€....

Tja leider schon im Netz bestellt.


----------



## WK1956 (2. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute für den kleinen Geldbeutel eines Schülers*



macher1996 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich würde zum Fachhändler gehen, Ruten ausprobieren und dann schön gemütlich online nach dem gleichen Modellen wie beim Händler suchen. So weiß mann was man kauft und man kann meißtens auch 10-20 € sparen.
> so habs ich schon zweimal gemacht und werds auch noch öfters machen.
> 
> ...


 
ein ganz klasse Vorschlag!
Wenn alle deinem Vorschlag folgen wird es bald keine Fachhändler mehr geben, bei denen du dir dein Gerät vor dem Kauf ansehen kannst.


----------



## WK1956 (2. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute für den kleinen Geldbeutel eines Schülers*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Jo Fachhädler ist bei den meisten wie auch bei mir immer ein Riesenproblem das die so gut wie nix gescheites da haben(und wenn zahlst oft 30% mehr wie im Internet), ich geh schon garnicht mehr rein weils eh kein Sinn macht außer mal Würmer, Maden oder nen Spinner zu kaufen.


 
dann sprech ihn halt mal darauf an!



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Verstehe sowieso nicht wieso alle Onlineshops zwischen 87-89€ für das MKII Presentation Kit verlangen und unser Tackler möcht 110€ dafür haben, und der Witz ist er hat mir den FOX Kundenkatalog 2010 gezeigt weil ich total entsetzt geschaut habe als er mir den Preis nannte und da steht wirklich 110€ UVP drin, beim Euro Kit 169€ Online überall so 129€....


 
dann leg mal dein Köpfchen schief, vielleicht fällt dir dann was ein.


----------

